# Eröffnung BÜ1 am 14.7.18



## Das-Licht (9. Juli 2018)

https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/aktuelles/181-eroeffnung-der-bue1

...leider sind die Infos auf der Geopark Seite sehr dürftig. Wer weiß mehr?
Art der Strecke? Länge? Startpunkt? Uhrzeit?

Edit: 

Alles Weitere mit Bildern und Links, weiter unten


----------



## DirtBikerX (9. Juli 2018)

Das steht bei Facebook:

Am Samstag, 14. Juli um 14:00 Uhr eröffnet eine weitere Mountainbikestrecke in Bürgstadt, die BÜ1. Offizieller Startpunkt und Ort der Eröffnung ist die Radwegstation in der Josef-Ullrich-Straße in Bürgstadt (Kreis Miltenberg). Nach kurzer Ansprache sind alle herzlich eingeladen die Strecke mit uns zu befahren. Nach der Tour kann man noch gemütlich auf dem bürgstädter Straßen- und Hoffest zusammensitzen!

Bis dahin, gute Fahrt! 

Mountainbike Miltenberg

...........

wir lassen uns einfach überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das-Licht (9. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Info. Auf fb habe ich es nun auch gefunden.


----------



## huzzel (10. Juli 2018)

Da ich kein FB habe, gibt es auch irgendwas für Kids (7 und 10)? Wenn ja, dann überlege ich es mir stark mit der Family dabei zu sein.


----------



## Keeper1407 (10. Juli 2018)

Das habe ich dazu gefunden...

https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?username=foubi


----------



## BermRunner (13. Juli 2018)

Aber scheint ja überschaubar zu sein. 25 km 670 hm.
Die Mil1 hat auf 25 km 1100 hm. Das kann bei 30 Grad und nur einer 600 ml Flasche schon äußerst spaßig werden.


----------



## DarkRusher (15. Juli 2018)

Und wie ist die Strecke so im Vergleich zur Mil1 oder Co1?


----------



## Das-Licht (15. Juli 2018)

Gestern war Eröffnung der BÜ1. Wie üblich, anbei eine kleine Fotostory von mir.

https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/rundstrecken/buergstadt-bue1












Der Startpunkt der etwa 26 Kilometer langen Strecke befindet sich in Bürgstadt an der Radstation Ecke Josef-Ullrich-Straße, Große Maingasse.






Die Beschilderung ist ausreichend, doch gerade im Wald könnte hier und da noch ein Schild hinzu kommen.






Die "Genehmigungsgruppe". Das klappt dort am Main doch sehr gut.






Der Streckenpate.






Die Mountainbiker, die sich zur ERöffnungstour eingefunden haben. Es ist wohl der Urlaubszeit geschuldet, dass keine hundert Fahrerinnen und Fahrer am Start waren.






Die Strecke führt durch Bürgstadt, hinauf in den nördlichen Odenwald, oberhalb des Mains. Teerstraße und Kopfsteinpflaster hat man nur auf dem Hin- und Rückweg, innerorts.






Ansonsten fährt man die Anstiege großteils über Forstwege hinauf.






Schöne Aussichtspunkte laden dann zu kurzen Verschnaufpausen ein.






Immer wieder wechseln die Forstweganstiege mit naturbelassenen Waldwegen, die teils zu Singletrails geworden sind.






Und mittendrin, dann dieser Mega-Roadgap.  ...also wer zufällig einen Gleitschirm, denn einer Trinkblase im Rucksack hat...






Spurt zur Verpflegungsstation nach 400 Höhenmetern. 






Es gab leckeren Kuchen und auch würziges Fingerfood. Klasse gemacht. Mein Kompliment und meinen Dank an die fleißigen Helferinnen und Helfer.






Zurück ging es dann über unbefestigte Waldwege, kurze Forstwegetappen und einige knackige Singletrailabfahrten nach Bürgstadt. Die insgesamt 690 Höhenmeter umfassende Strecke hat einen Singletrailanteil von ca. 40% . Den Schwierigkeitsgrad würde ich auf S0 bis S1 mit kurzen Punkten nahe S2, einstufen. So gibt es ein Steinfeld, und eine Abfahrt, die dem nahekommen. Alles in Allem eine gelungene Strecke, die sich in das Streckenkonzept des Mains einreiht. Die BÜ1 ist nicht so konditionell fordernd, wie die anderen Mainstrecken. Technisch hat sie auf jeden Fall ihren Anspruch, ohne jedoch den "normalen" MTBler zu überfordern. MIL, GH, AM und CO sind da nur konditionell und technisch fortgeschrittenen Fahrern zu empfehlen, um noch Spaß zu haben. Die BÜ1 zeigt dem Gelegenheits-MTBler technisch schon Grenzen an, ohne ihn zu gefährden. Ich kann die Streecke für meinen Geschmack empfehlen.


----------



## huzzel (16. Juli 2018)

Kann mich Das-Licht nur anschließen. Ist eine schöne Runde. Wenn meine Kids soweit sind, wird das wohl die erste gemeinsame Runde werden.
Sie ist nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber hat auch ihre kleine Schwierigkeiten (auch mir ist einmal das Rad auf dem sandigen Boden weggerutscht und die eine kurze Steigung ist "gemein" )
Mir hat die Runde gefallen, auch wenn es mir persönlich zu warm war (bin eher der frühe Vogel), aber dafür kann die Streck ja nichts.

Danke für die Erbauer, die Organisation der kleine Einweihung und vor allem auch für den leckeren Kuchen  und die Getränke .


----------



## midige (16. September 2018)

Heute auch auf der Bü1 unterwegs gewesen.

Schließe mich den beiden vorherigen Posts an, schöne Strecke mit geringeren Ansprüchen an Technik und Kondition als die Nachbarstrecken.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## ksjogo (3. Dezember 2020)

Fährt noch wer im Winter die Bü1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1970 (12. November 2021)

Hi, auf dem BÜ1 in der Nähe des Gipfelkreuzes wurde eine Akkuabdeckung eines Haibike gefunden. Verlierer kann sich gerne melden!


----------



## ksjogo (11. April 2022)

Mil1 ist ja gesperrt wegen Sturmschäden. Erlitt die Bü1 ähnliches?


----------



## Stephan1970 (22. Juni 2022)

Im Rahmen unseres Bürgerfestes in Bürgstadt macht die Radsportabteilung eine Ausfahrt über den BÜ1. Im Anschluß kann man sich's dann auf dem Fest kulinarisch gut gehen lassen!


----------

